# Southern WI need HELP?



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

F-350 w/ 8.2 Boss V w/wings & salt spreader, also 3500 Chevy Duramax w/9' straight blade. Ready to work, can be in Southern Wisconsin or Chicago area by midnight Wednesday. Hard working farm boys that know how to operate! (Have own insurance.) Available for work thru Sunday night. 715-554-7200 --Mike


----------



## deadogwalkin (Feb 7, 2008)

HELP NEEDED?

Ready to work post storm or any others through winter! Two newer Superduties, 810 Blizzard, 8'6" Meyer, two New Holland skids with big buckets. Fully insured and ready to help! Outdoor Living & Landscaping, Inc. Waconia Minnesota LeRoy 952-443-9800


----------

